# Charred Lobster Ravioli



## fltsfshr (Aug 5, 2022)

Wash them with a little egg  or egg and dukes mayo. Served with Marinara and Parmesan . You can also add any spice you like to the wash and vary the dip etc any way you want.


----------



## tbern (Aug 5, 2022)

Very nice, those look very good!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 5, 2022)

Well... I've seen grilled Ravioli before, but not charred.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 5, 2022)

Nice. Did you make the ravioli or buy them?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks good about time for you to go catch them bugs ain't it?


----------

